# The things ya find...



## Chiller (Dec 30, 2007)

...washed up at the lake. Was out before the sunrise the other day, and found this ol stroller stuck in the beach mud. The 3' high waves were really beating upon it. Used my 10-20 on this one.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 30, 2007)

enormous thumbs up!

and i love the sparkle of the sun!!


----------



## dpolston (Dec 30, 2007)

Awsome Chiller!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 30, 2007)

Brilliant!

The movement of the water and mundane colors of the foreground contrasting nicely with the awesome colors of what's above the horizon.

Nicely done Chiller.


----------



## N'Kolor (Dec 30, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 30, 2007)

The sense of movement is incredible! Well done!  The clouds and glint of sunlight are such a crowning touch too.


----------



## Ronman (Dec 30, 2007)

That's a real eye catcher there, Chiller.  And it holds the eye.


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 30, 2007)

Gotta love chance shots like that without the stroller happening to be there there isn't quite the same picture there.  Great work seeing it.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 30, 2007)

Great shot, bizarre subject.


----------



## ScottS (Dec 30, 2007)

That.... is.... beautiful!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 30, 2007)

That's a pretty sweet shot. I wonder where the baby is...


----------



## gizmo2071 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sweet shot Chiller!
Which lake was this shot at? (I'm scouting for locations before I move)


----------



## Arch (Dec 31, 2007)

nicely done! :thumbup:


----------



## Kazoo (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome shot!

I love the fantastic colours around a bleak subject.


----------



## Becky (Dec 31, 2007)

Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  Appreciate you taking the time to comment.


----------



## Michaelaw (Dec 31, 2007)

Well the kids are all grown up and living their own lives....At least I now remember where I left the stroller!

Really good shot Chiller


----------



## Chiller (Dec 31, 2007)

Michaelaw said:


> Well the kids are all grown up and living their own lives....At least I now remember where I left the stroller!
> 
> Really good shot Chiller


 
Thanks man.   Appreciate your comments.   Todays find.... a bicycle that had dropped over a 200' cliff...no occupant to be found.


----------



## NJMAN (Dec 31, 2007)

That has to be one of the strangest shots Ive seen. I guess you never know what the tide will bring in. Great find! You captured it beautifully!!

NJ


----------



## jdjd1118 (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome picture! Nice capture of movement.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks jdjd, and NJMAN.  Appreciate your comments.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 1, 2008)

unbelievably good


----------



## John_05 (Jan 1, 2008)

Another excellent photo Chiller. 

Did you use a filter to get a longer exposure or a higher aperture and low ISO?  I've tried to get shots like that,  and I just can't get them to look right.

After seeing the other photo you posted in the Dark Side gallery, I'm hoping I'm not seeing where the brains came from now...


----------



## danir (Jan 1, 2008)

Beautifully done.

Dani.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 1, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> That's a pretty sweet shot. I wonder where the baby is...


 
I was thinking the same thing.......makes you wonder how someone didn't notice their stroller gone missing.........baby? ....I hope they remember to take that baby out first. 

However, I think the processing you did with this shot really makes it stand out.  I also think its a great shot because it keeps you wondering why the stroller was left.  Excellent shot.


----------



## The_Caper (Jan 1, 2008)

Absolutely unique! 

This is a great shot Chiller, well done.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks again everyone, I appreciate your comments. 
  John...I used a long shutter speed, and a 10-20 lens to get that distorted feel.


----------



## KristinaS (Jan 1, 2008)

That's really cool!


----------



## Miaow (Jan 1, 2008)

What a bizarre thing to find on a beach - Great shot love the water :thumbup:


----------



## wing352 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for sharing such beautiful picture.


----------



## hawkeye (Jan 2, 2008)

Chiller... dude, thats awesome, of the wheels just under the surf... great shot man


----------



## MissMia (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photo! We'll always wonder what the real story behind the stroller is.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks again everyone.   Appreciate your comments. 

Hawkeye... Three of the 4 wheels were under the sand.  Ya can see a touch of the fourth wheel stickin up.   Now that we are under this freezin cold weather alert, I wanna get back there and see what type of ice has built up around it.   
Dang work... I gotta quit.  :lmao:


----------

